# Short Action Piece (CineBrass, HWW, LASS, Spitfire, ...)



## Justus (Jun 17, 2011)

This is the first time I am posting a piece, so please be kind. 8) 

A short JW type action piece using CineBrass, LASS, HWW, Spitfire Percussion, CineOrch, CineHarp, VSL.

Have fun:
http://www.rothermusic.de/download/SciFi_Action_JW_160611_v2.mp3



Justus


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 17, 2011)

Really nice job, very dynamic. Good balance. I like the piece quite a lot.


----------



## johnnyt (Jun 17, 2011)

This is great. You've captured the style perfectly and yes great balance sonically. I'm very very tempted to get Cinebrass!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 17, 2011)

Holy Moly, that was fun!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 17, 2011)

Very cool track Justus. Nice mix and great variety in such a short space of time too.

Matt


----------



## Alex Temple (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice work here. With all these great sounding libraries, I'd love to hear this encoded at a higher bitrate though... 128 just doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Justus (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!
It was fun for me as well!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice section balance and clear panning. Very clear mix. 

You might want to take another listen to the timpani ring out at the end.

Good goin'!

.


----------



## hbuus (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice!

Henrik


----------



## Polarity (Jun 17, 2011)

cool !


----------



## Cinesamples (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice Justus!
May we post on our Facebook page?


----------



## Justus (Jun 17, 2011)

CineSamples @ Fri Jun 17 said:


> Nice Justus!
> May we post on our Facebook page?



Thanks Mike! Without Cinesamples this piece surely wouldn't be what it is.

Sure, post it!


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice! Like the writing alot.

Two things:

1) I would love to hear what those beginning trumpets sound like truncated

2) The brass that starts playing that melody at :08...what patch(es) did you use? Sounds like trombones to me. Is that a trombone*s* patch, solo trombone, bass trombone, or some combo?

Good work!

Cheers.


----------



## Justus (Jun 17, 2011)

Jack Weaver @ Fri Jun 17 said:


> Nice section balance and clear panning. Very clear mix.
> 
> You might want to take another listen to the timpani ring out at the end.
> 
> ...




Thanks! Good point, I'll listen to the ring out.
I have the felling that CineBrass and LASS really help me getting a clearer mix.
I like it when a lib is recorded in place and I don't have to do the panning manually.


----------



## Justus (Jun 17, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Fri Jun 17 said:


> Very nice! Like the writing alot.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> ...



Thank you, Riff!

1) There is no option right now to shorten the stacs as they always have the full length. This would really be something to think about for future updates. In LASS you can truncate the stacs and spiccs by riding the modwheel, I love that.

2) That's the Trombones Articulations patch carefully mixed with LASS Full Celli.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. You can truncate the trumpets yourself. Not sure it would work, but it might - which is why I am curious.

Cheers.


----------



## adg21 (Jun 17, 2011)

Great writing, Loving the percussion. I take it that's spitfire....those timpanis are fantastic


----------



## Justus (Jun 17, 2011)

adg21 @ Fri Jun 17 said:


> Great writing, Loving the percussion. I take it that's spitfire....those timpanis are fantastic



Too kind! Yes, Spitfire is amazing, can't wait for Albion... :evil:


----------



## schatzus (Jun 17, 2011)

Great job! I really enjoyed the mix, the writing and the variety. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## sevaels (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice job buddy!

o-[][]-o


----------



## Justus (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks to all of you
and good night!


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 17, 2011)

Killer job! Don't be a stranger - let's hear some more!


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Really good composition and mix. Impressing!
As whinecellar said: Don't be a stranger anymore, Justus!
Thanks for sharing!

Frank


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 18, 2011)

Keep up the good work! Very nice.


----------



## Hannesdm (Jun 18, 2011)

Fantastic writing and mockup skills, Justus!

Can't you do a Daniel James like walkthrough of this piece? pleeeaaasse?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 18, 2011)

Remarkable job! 

I'm VERY impressed with your skills!


----------



## PMortise (Jun 18, 2011)

Fun lines, very story-like! Impressive mix too. Great job! o-[][]-o


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, Nice everything !


----------



## Danny_Owen (Jun 19, 2011)

Brilliant- one of the best sounding mockups I've heard, probably the best JW style one I've ever heard.

How easy was it to mix Spitfire with Cinebrass? Did the libraries just sit with each other perfectly out the box, or was there some tweaking to do? Sounds like you nailed the balance.

Nice work.

Danny


----------



## ricother (Jun 19, 2011)

First time posting?
You should post more. Please! o[]) 

I love the mix. Sooooo clear and effective o-[][]-o 

I like the first strings. LASS, you said, eh? o/~


----------



## Justus (Jun 19, 2011)

I am speechless! So much positive feedback. 
Thanks again. Yes, there is no reason to be shy anymore. :oops: 

@Danny: Spitfire and CineBrass mix very well! In fact I didn't do anything special for balancing. I used the full mix of CineBrass and mainly all the mics of Spitfire (with reduced close mics in some cases)


Cheers!
Justus


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 19, 2011)

Great work Justus!!


Looking forward to more of your work here on the forum!




Ryan :D


----------



## sherief83 (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice man! The opening 16th note trumpets felt weird but once everything else kicked in. It was a very realistic Mockup. Good job!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW! Very good, Justus!


----------



## rJames (Jun 19, 2011)

Me too. I like it! Good job.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 19, 2011)

Justus @ Fri Jun 17 said:


> This is the first time I am posting a piece, so please be kind. 8)
> 
> A short JW type action piece using CineBrass, LASS, HWW, Spitfire Percussion, CineOrch, CineHarp, VSL.
> 
> ...



Great job Justus! Nice writing, mix and clear orchestration. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paoling (Jun 20, 2011)

Very very cool!!! :-D


----------



## Justus (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you, Ryan, Sherief, Gunther, rJames, Frederick & Paoling!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 24, 2011)

very good, enjoyed the writing and mockup


----------



## Justus (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Craig!!!


----------

